
Show HN: Data science methods for planning road cycling workouts - jkosir
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1725424103/summit-training-automated-road-cycling-coaching
======
jkosir
We're a team of computer and sports scientists developing a cycling training
web application.

If someone happens to be interested in end product, we'd be grateful for any
feedback. Otherwise, there's some more technical details we'd love to talk
about.

We're using genetic algorithms to optimize planned workouts, according to
different models and desired distributions. There's also digital signal
processing, which we use to detect intervals in heartrate series (e.g. 2
minutes, rising to 180, check kicsktarter video for visual representation).
We're using pattern matching, first derivative convolution, bandpass frequency
filtering and calculate signal entropy, to automatically figure out if athlete
has completed given workout or not.

